# Triple Tree Rod Holders



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you guys position your holders? I have a set of cisco triple trees with adjustable rod holders. I am runnin 6 small boards. Do u set your lowest holder out to the side then stagger the next one a little towards back of boat then top one more towards the back. Thanks


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Your trees should have a slight angle to the boards as they go out, easily adjusted with the cisco trees. When putting them out the top holder for me gets my longest lead back lest say 80 ft, next holder (middle) gets my middle lead 70, then the bottom holder gets my closest lead 60. 

Once fish start popping and coming in I just rotate rods in the holders. So if my top holdef hits I let it track to the back of the boat and I assist it by turning the boat slightly away from the board with autopilot the board will track to the back of the boat. The other 2 rods in the holders then get bumped up in the tree. Middle goes to the top and the bottom goes to middle. The rod that had the fish then goes in the bottom holder. Just what I do and works for me. Good luck you will love the holders.


----------



## aprils fool (Mar 24, 2014)

252 said:


> How do you guys position your holders? I have a set of cisco triple trees with adjustable rod holders. I am runnin 6 small boards. Do u set your lowest holder out to the side then stagger the next one a little towards back of boat then top one more towards the back. Thanks


I would say the opposite 252 the bottom closest to stern and then each one slightly forward as you go up so that the upper rods don't obstruct the lower rods when you are pulling them out.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I run my inside leads shortest and deep, i.e. Heaviest weight or deepest diver or whatever , my outsides are the longest and shallowest. I can usually reel right over the top with little problems.


----------

